# Follow-up Advice



## jnamc (Apr 13, 2005)

I recently applied to a small non-civil service dept. this Friday (10th) will be exactly two weeks since the application deadline, and i have yet to heard back. my question is how long should i wait to do a follow up call and/or letter to the chief to check my status.

i dont want to come off too pushy or uninterested---

thanks any help would be appreciated.


----------



## POPCOP (Sep 14, 2004)

They probably had a million people apply. Check the mail every day and sit by the phone is my advice. If you haven't heard by 1 month give them a call. I've been waiting for a reply for over a year now.....


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

Dear JNAMC,

Sorry for not getting back to you sooner, I've been real busy. No, you didn't get the job.

Sincerely,
Chief


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

I applied for a position with a deadline in October, three weeks ago I heard I had an oral board two weeks later. Now things are moving right along and am into the background portion. one of three left for either one or two positions. I had written this department off when I hadn't heard in like three months, so you could end up in the same boat.


----------

